# Stirb langsam 6 wieder mit Samuel L. Jackson?



## Nord25 (16. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb langsam 6 wieder mit Samuel L. Jackson?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb langsam 6 wieder mit Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## kidou1304 (16. April 2014)

yay


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2014)

Diese News ist doch mindestens eine ganze Woche alt...


----------



## golani79 (16. April 2014)

Hm .. hab den 5. Teil noch gar nicht gesehen .. 

Lohnt sich der? Teil 4 hat ja auch schon nachgelassen.


----------



## Chemenu (16. April 2014)

Also den 4. Teil fand ich noch sehr gut bis auf das übertriebene Ende mit dem Kampfjet.
Der 5. Teil... schlägt leider noch mehr in diese Richtung. 



Spoiler



Da wird dann plötzlich radioaktive Strahlung mit einem ominösen Spray neutralisiert usw. 


 Ausserdem wirken die Sprüche von McLane arg aufgesetzt.


----------



## Exar-K (16. April 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. hab den 5. Teil noch gar nicht gesehen ..
> 
> Lohnt sich der? Teil 4 hat ja auch schon nachgelassen.


 Leider nein, die Reihe wird immer schlechter und Teil 5 war der bisherige Tiefpunkt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. April 2014)

Stirb Langsam ist eben auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Samuel L. Jacksons Rückkehr wäre sicher eine nette Sache, aber viel versprechen würde ich mir davon nicht. Obwohl ich den dritten Teil am besten fand. Aber keine Angst, das Original liegt direkt und nur sehr knapp dahinter.


----------



## Enisra (16. April 2014)

die Serie stirbt auch langsam


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2014)

Das ist wie mit Indiana Jones.
Bis Teil 3 war alles bestens. Danach hätte man es sein lassen sollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Indiana Jones.
> Bis Teil 3 war alles bestens. Danach hätte man es sein lassen sollen.


 Und man hat ja bekanntermaßen mit einem fünften Film schon gedroht.


----------



## Enisra (16. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und man hat ja bekanntermaßen mit einem fünften Film schon gedroht.


 
ja, aber nur um Ford auch zu Star Wars bewegen zu können


----------



## Lukecheater (16. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Indiana Jones.
> Bis Teil 3 war alles bestens. Danach hätte man es sein lassen sollen.


 
Den vierten fanden die meisten sowieso nur schlecht, weil sie eine Story um okkulte Gegenstände wie in den vorherigen Teilen erwartet haben, dann aber ein Alien-Setting kam. Dass das aber in den 50ern und nicht in der Nazi-Zeit gespielt hat haben da die meisten iwie übersehen und demnach auch, dass die damalige Zeit (Atombombe/Area51 und Angst vor Kommunismus) ganz gut eingefangen wurde. War der Film nicht so gut wie die ursprüngliche Trilogie? Sicher. Aber manche ziehen sich da an den Aliens echt so auf, dass ich mich immer frage ob ich einen anderen Film gesehen hab.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. April 2014)

Es hatte halt irgendwie nichts mit Indy zu tun.
Für mich war Indy immer der Kampf gegen die Nazis und die Jagd nach mystischen Gegenständen wie dem heiligen Gral und der Bundeslade.
Da aus diesem Schema auch Tempel des Todes irgendwie raus fällt, ist das für mich auch der schlechteste Teil der alten Trilogie.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. April 2014)

Gegen Stirb Langsam 5 war der letzte Indy trotzdem geradezu ne Offenbarung.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es hatte halt irgendwie nichts mit Indy zu tun.
> Für mich war Indy immer der Kampf gegen die Nazis und die Jagd nach mystischen Gegenständen wie dem heiligen Gral und der Bundeslade.
> Da aus diesem Schema auch Tempel des Todes irgendwie raus fällt, ist das für mich auch der schlechteste Teil der alten Trilogie.


 
hey, zumindest beim schlechtesten Film der alten Trilogie sind wir uns einig...darauf kann man aufbauen 

Es ist halt genau das was ich meinte, was dir und vielen anderen an dem vierten Teil nicht gefällt, was ich aber eigentlich relativ gut fand. Warum sollte es auch in der Nazizeit spielen. Harrison Ford und damit Indy waren 20 Jahre natürlich gealtert und da fand ich das dann mit dem 50er Jahre Setting nur logisch und auch besser (man hätte natürlich auch gleich den Film sein lassen können...das stimmt  ) . Das ist halt genauso wie beim neuen Star Wars, wenn da die Story 40 Jahre später einsetzt hat man einen Solo, der natürlich gealtert ist und da voll reinpasst.

An den Threadersteller: 0 Beiträge im Forum? Das geht besser!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2014)

Indy 2 und schlecht?
Pfffff...Das ist hier ja wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen. "Temple of Doom" ist der Inbegriff des Abenteuerfilms. Keine Nazis, keine Russen oder anderen Weltmächte, sondern echter  Dschungel, echte Kriechviecher, Okkultstämme und Magie. Dazu der teils  schwarze Humor und die düstere Fotografie.

Einen besseren Indy als Teil 2 gibt es für mich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Indy 2 und schlecht?


 
das werfen viele halt aber dem Film vor, das der nicht so gut ist wied die anderen Teile, weil da eben die typischen Elemente fehlen
Ich mochte den, besonders die Dinnerszene


----------



## Exar-K (17. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Temple of Doom" ist der Inbegriff des Abenteuerfilms. Keine Nazis, keine Russen oder anderen Weltmächte.


Eben, Indy _ist_ Abenteuer und basiert zum Großteil auf dem Film "Geheimnis der Inkas" und alten Abenteuer-Groschenromanen. Thematisch passt der zweite Teil also perfekt zum Franchise.

Nazis/Religionen und Russen/Aliens waren im Prinzip stets nur eine beliebig austauschbare Ergänzung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das werfen viele halt aber dem Film vor, das der nicht so gut ist wied die anderen Teile, weil da eben die typischen Elemente fehlen
> Ich mochte den, besonders die Dinnerszene


 Überhaupt finde ich, dass gerade dieser FIlm die meisten Kultszenen überhaupt hat.
Düster, schwarzhumorig und mit heute noch sagenhaft Effekten. Und die Achterbahnfahrt mit der Minenlore ist auch nach 30 Jahren immer noch sagenhaft.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Indy 2 und schlecht?
> Pfffff...Das ist hier ja wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen. "Temple of Doom" ist der Inbegriff des Abenteuerfilms. Keine Nazis, keine Russen oder anderen Weltmächte, sondern echter  Dschungel, echte Kriechviecher, Okkultstämme und Magie. Dazu der teils  schwarze Humor und die düstere Fotografie.
> 
> Einen besseren Indy als Teil 2 gibt es für mich nicht.



Also mit Interpretation von geschriebenem hast du iwie so deine Probleme, kann das sein? ^^ Da oben steht "schlechteste" verglichen mit 2 Topfilmen und nicht "schlecht".... ein riesiger Unterschied  .
Den Spieß könnte ich btw auch umdrehen: Teil 2 besser als Teil 1 und Teil 3? Das ist ja wie Perlen vor die Säue^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also mit Interpretation von geschriebenem hast du iwie so deine Probleme, kann das sein? ^^ Da oben steht "schlechteste" verglichen mit 2 Topfilmen und nicht "schlecht".... ein riesiger Unterschied  .


 Ich interpretiere allgemein das Wort "schlecht" als negativstes Urteil, und das trifft mMn auf keinen der Trilogie-Filme zu (schlecht ist einzig und allein dieses Kristallschädel-Gekröse). Die Bedeutung bzw. Wirkung gewählter Worte sollte man schon beachten. 

Ich hätte wenn eher das Wort "schwächer" oder "schwächste" in diesem Zusammenhang benutzt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. April 2014)

Ich will Tempel des Todes nicht als schlechten Film bezeichnen.
Mir persönlich gefällt er nur irgendwie nicht so sehr.


----------



## Amboss (17. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Indiana Jones.
> Bis Teil 3 war alles bestens. Danach hätte man es sein lassen sollen.


 
Es gibt nen vierten Teil????? *Schnell wieder absichtlich blitzdingsen*


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung bzw. Wirkung gewählter Worte sollte man schon beachten.


Hab ich und du hast sie nicht verstanden  der "schlechteste" Teil von drei sehr guten Teilen ist immer noch ein "sehr guter" Teil


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> *der "schlechteste" Teil von drei sehr guten Teilen* ist immer noch ein "sehr guter" Teil


 DAS erwähnst aber auch gerade erst jetzt, davor klang das ein wenig anders. 

"hey, zumindest beim schlechtesten Film der alten Trilogie sind wir uns einig"


----------



## golani79 (17. April 2014)

Na ja, wenns der schlechteste Teil von 3 Teilen ist, dann gibt es darin doch gar keine Aussage über die generelle Qualität der 3 Teile.

Es klingt halt durch die Formulierung ein wenig negativ, was aber eigentlich gar nicht gegeben sein muss / ist.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2014)

Mal eine These zum Ursprünglichen Thema:
Ist in der Retrospektive Stirb Langsam 3 ein eher schlechter Film, der trotz rückblick auf Teil 1 schon den Niedergang der Reihe eingeleutet hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mal eine These zum Ursprünglichen Thema:
> Ist in der Retrospektive Stirb Langsam 3 ein eher schlechter Film, der trotz rückblick auf Teil 1 schon den Niedergang der Reihe eingeleutet hat?


 Ich denke der war noch sehr brauchbar. Er hatte genügend Härten, Humor mit frecher Schnauze und zu weiten Teilen noch Oldschool-Action. Mit Teil 4, der Glatzen-Willis-Ära, kam der eigentliche Negativ-Trend.


----------



## golani79 (17. April 2014)

Für mich war Teil 3 irgendwie schon ein Bruch zu den Vorgängern - fand den 3. Teil zwar noch relativ gut, aber insgesamt kam der meiner Meinung nach nicht an die ersten beiden ran.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2014)

Den dritten fand ich eigentlich immer ganz gut, ich kannte den aber auch als erstes, da der ja jeden Karfreitag kommt  Die andern kommen glaub ich eher an Weihnachten und da war früher immer eher Fernsehfreie Zone^^


----------



## Chemenu (17. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Den dritten fand ich eigentlich immer ganz gut, ich kannte den aber auch als erstes, da der ja jeden Karfreitag kommt  Die andern kommen glaub ich eher an Weihnachten und da war früher immer eher Fernsehfreie Zone^^


 Weihnachten ohne "Stirb langsam"? Das ist traurig.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Weihnachten ohne "Stirb langsam"? Das ist traurig.


 
Weihnachten ohne Das letzte Einhorn vorallem


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Weihnachten ohne "Stirb langsam"? Das ist traurig.


 
Ich find aber nach wie vor den Gag sehr gelungen an Karfreitag "Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht!" laufen zu lassen


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich find aber nach wie vor den Gag sehr gelungen an Karfreitag "Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht!" laufen zu lassen


 
oder als Johannes Paul II gestorben ist
Aber das passt zu Sat1 die auch seit Jahren langsam vor sich hin Sterben ohne Programm


----------



## Lukecheater (17. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> oder als Johannes Paul II gestorben ist
> Aber das passt zu Sat1 die auch seit Jahren langsam vor sich hin Sterben ohne Programm


 
stimmt, "Stirb(t) langsam" ist bei denen ja eigentlich schon jahrelang Programm


----------

